# Some mice pics



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:cbanner 
some of my cuties  




































Many more to come


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, sooo sweet! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Luc86 (May 14, 2009)

Hereford georgeus :twisted:


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Love the second pic, the coat is really neat


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

glad you all like them, cant wait to get some other good pics :gwavebw


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Luc86 said:


> Hereford georgeus :twisted:


so thats what she is :lol: 
thanks


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aw! Love your meeces. So beautiful! Merry Christmas!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The mouse in the third photo is gorgeous!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

